
Trump signals the end of 'Made in China' - protomyth
http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Trump-signals-the-end-of-Made-in-China
======
kafkaesq
Except for his "Make America Great Again" caps, that is:

[http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/donald-trump-admits-gear-
made...](http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/donald-trump-admits-gear-made-china-
labels/story?id=13472355)

------
protomyth
I found the more interesting part: _Even without the proposed tariffs,
Chinese-made goods are already becoming less competive in the U.S. "Made in
China is disappearing from the U.S. market," one story warned last year. The
story has been circulated by Chinese media several times since. The article
explained that of seven items of sportswear the reporter bought in the U.S.,
including brands like Nike and Adidas, only one was made in China. The others
were made in Vietnam, Indonesia, Egypt, Bangladesh or Thailand._

Do they have the infrastructure for large scale orders?

